# Number of trawlers fishing in England and Wales in 1939



## mattarosa

I wondered if anyone would be interested in this info which was in a fisheries report I have been reading.

On 1 July 1939, there were estimated to be in England and Wales 1,132 trawlers actually fishing or available for fishing; of these 101 were purchased bythe Admirality about a month before the outbreak of war, mainly from Hull and Grimsby. Allowing for these sales, the approximate distribution of trawlers, predominantly steam trawlers, among the various ports in August was as follows:

North Shields and Hartlepool	84
Scarborough 7
Hull 191
Grimsby 381
Lowestoft 46
Brixham 6
Plymouth 3
Cardiff 13
Swansea 17
Milford Haven 109
Fleetwood 174
Total 1031


Of these a certain number were laid up, especially at Hull, and at a rough estimate the number of trawlers actually fishing one week before the outbreak of war on 3rd September 1939, may be taken as 
1,000. 

This was reduced by about half through requisitioning by the end of the year.

Hilary


----------



## treeve

Fascinating facts. I keep coming across vessels that had been requisitioned or used by admiralty and so on, not mentioned in Dittmar and College, et al. 
I am trying to track any records of these small fishing vessels from Newlyn for example; then there were WWI vessels as towage in the Western Approaches, patrolling and working from Falmouth, etc. Is there a reference or an official do***ent for such information?


----------



## gil mayes

Raymond
I will send you a contact address who may be able to help.
Gil.


----------



## gil mayes

Another little gem that you have turned up Hilary, many thanks.
Gil.


----------



## treeve

Thank you very much Gil.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Very interesting. Coming from Hull I have always been interested in the fishing industry even though I never sailed on a trawler. Crews aside, think how many ancillary jobs were involved in the fishing industry throughout the UK


----------



## seanmac

I am searching for information on a steam trawler purchased by the admirality,her name was the Robert hastie.any information appreciated


----------



## Steve Farrow

seanmac said:


> I am searching for information on a steam trawler purchased by the admirality,her name was the Robert hastie.any information appreciated


According to Royal Navy Trawlers part 2 by Toghill, the Robert Hastie was launched in 1912 and built by Rennoldson in S. Shields for Hastie of N. Shields. 210 gross tons, 81 nett tons. Armament- WW1 6pdr, WW2 3pdr.
Port Reg SN 189. She was requisitioned in November 1939 and converted into an auxillary patrol vessel based at Grimsby. 1941 converted for Air/Sea rescue. Pennant No WW11 was FY 771. In 1946 she was returned to her owners.

Steve


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
Attached a scanned photograph from the book "Beyond the Piers" by Ron Wright. According to the book she was scrapped in 1960.
According to Lloyds Register she was built by J T Eltringham South Shields.
Official number 133303.

Roger


----------



## aavh

Seamac.. here is the history I have on her

Andy

*Robert Hastie: *(SN 189) (1912- 1961) (Steel)
O.N. 133303: 209g 81n 117.3x 21.6 x 12.2 feet
80 hp T.3-cyl by G T Grey & Co Ltd South Shields.

22.09.1912: Launched by J T Eltringham & Co Ltd South Shields (Yd.No.289) for R Hastie & Sons Ltd North Shields as *“Robert Hastie” *SN 189. 10.1909: Completed. 22.10.1912: Registered at North Shields SN 189. 11.1914: Requisitioned and converted to minesweeper (Ad No 643) and based at Lowestoft. 12.11.1915: Re-Registered at North Shields.1919: Returned to Owners. 11.1939: Requisitioned as an Auxiliary Patrol Vessel and then used for Air Sea Rescue (P No. FY. 771). 01.1946: Returned to Owners. 1958: Owned by North Eastern Fisheries Ltd Aberdeen. 1961: Scrapped by Scherpwerf De Beer at Zandan Antwerp Belgium.


----------



## seanmac

*robert hastie*

Thanks Steve and Roger, you have kick started my journey.My Father sailed on her during the latter end of the war years.There is more to this old girl than meets the eye.


----------



## seanmac

Aavh,thanks for the info, much appreciated


----------



## gil mayes

In WW2 ROBERT HASTIE (133303) was requisitioned as a minesweeper on 25 Nov 1939 until 5 Feb 1940 when she was returned to her owners R. Hastie & Sons Ltd (probably found unsuitable). On 14 Apr 1940 she was requisitioned again for miscellaneous service with the RAF; her hire rate was £52.10.0d/month. She was returned to her owners in Jan 1946.
Gil.


----------



## seanmac

*robert hastie*

Hi Gil Mayes,thanks for the information.It is her miscellaneous service that intrests me.I am aware that she was an armed air sea rescue trawler stationed in killybegs in donegal eire,during the war years.As ireland was netural this would not be allowed,however it is fact.My father a british merchant seaman served on her during the latter part of the war.It was the pratcise then that merchantmen who survived u/boat attacks in the artic and atlantic were assigned to these trawlers in a convalescent role.The officers were royal naval reserve,and they also carried 1/2 dems gunners.My initial research confirms this .


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Interesting that you say the vessel was based in Killybegs. This would compromise Irish neutrality if she was in the service of the crown. I could not figure out why she had Board of Trade logbooks and crew agreements for the war years. Maybe this is the reason.
These do***ents may give an insight into her role and give some information on your father. They are deposited in the British National Archive. Search via official number.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/search.asp?j=1
You say your dad was a merchant seaman. Do you have his seaman's pouch and his CRS10?

Roger


----------



## seanmac

*robert hastie*

Roger,I am exploring my fathers history in the merchant navy,this is just one avenue .He never talked about the war years.I will post again in the new year. john


----------



## seanmac

*robert hastie*

Hi Robert,I have found more information on the "robert hastie".if you google http://www.joeoloughlin.co.uk,it is very intresting.My uncle remembers her ,and he became friends with the radio officer Jimmy Little,and remembers her call sign was "seagull 18".My father and jimmy little married 2 local girls after the war.My grandfather was also a crew member for a short period.Donegal in eire was very important to western approaches command during the war years,and as eire was netural secret mutual aggrements were put in place at the highest levels.


----------



## norrie55

*robert hastie*

hi

My Father and My grandfather also served on this trawler from 1941 to 1943.
I am currently trying to establish if my grandfather was the skipper I have a photograph of him and he is wearing an RNR officers uniform with four rings on the cuff.


----------

